

LinkedIn Will Outlive Facebook. Here’s Why - kschua
http://www.inc.com/geoffrey-james/linkedin-vs-facebook-which-will-survive.htm

======
kjhughes
Correct URL:

[http://www.inc.com/geoffrey-james/linkedin-vs-facebook-
which...](http://www.inc.com/geoffrey-james/linkedin-vs-facebook-which-will-
survive.html)

------
yaks_hairbrush
Note: This link goes to a "Page not found". To see the article, make the
extension ".html"

